

Desktop Linux Is Dead - sovande
http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/10/18/1312214/Desktop-Linux-Is-Dead

======
grobolom
Doomed in what way, exactly? Financially? Or doomed in that the software will
never gain a foothold in the current Mac/PC market?

After quite a few searches to confirm, Linux adoption rates are RISING, not
falling. The vast majority of supercomputers run on some form of Linux.
Businesses are also slowly moving towards Linux. So what exactly is he talking
about?

